# Vatulya



## Selyd

In Ukrainian:
Ватуйка /vatuyka/ - young gоаt
Ватуйник /vatuynyk/ - herd of young sheeps, gоаts
Ватуйча /vatuycha/ - kid
Ватуля /vatulya/ - Sheep, for the first time having kid

Have such words?


----------



## farscape

Interesting, no we don't have anything that comes close:

_iadă_ (f) - young gоаt
_turmă de iezi/căpriţe, oiţe/mioare_ - herd of young sheeps, gоаts
_ied_ (m) - kid
_oaie primipară_ or _mioară_ - Sheep, for the first time having kid

Later,
.


----------



## misadro

Sheep will most probably produce lambs, not kids .. 
As to Ukrainian-Romanian equivalents, why not have a dictionary check first ..


----------



## Selyd

I badly have explained.
These Ukrainian words occur with Romanian?


----------



## irinet

Ватуйча, meaning lamb, right?
Clearly, we do not have any Ukrainean borrowing like these you posted.


----------



## ectuohy

It's an interesting question, at least, since a lot of Ukrainian vocabulary on these topics (esp. in certain dialects) comes from Romanian, the most famous one being brânză (cheese)--бринза (brânza) (goat cheese)


----------

